# The Cashout Training Philosophy



## Cashout (Jul 10, 2012)

The Cashout Training Philosophy

My training is somewhat different, (surprise! surprise!) than most of the traditional training routines I see tossed around. I don’t do the standard 5X5 type of lifting and the sort. I couldn’t even guess the last time I did a single rep max on any lift. I've learned that for my goal, bodybuilding, these type of programs are not particularly efficient at pushing me toward my vision of what I want to become.

To understand my training philosophy, you have to understand one thing first. I have always, for all of my 27 years of doing this, trained to be a bodybuilder. That has always been my guiding vision. As such, I have never cared how much weight I could lift for a max. If one is training for bodybuilding, maxes don’t matter. You have to show someone how much you can lift. They can see for themselves how good you look.

So the first thing I can share with you about my training program is I never do low reps. Sets of 2,4, or 5 reps do very little for bodybuilding. I know, I know, someone will now point out “Ronnie trained with doubles and triples! Branch trains with doubles and triples!” Okay, let’s get something 100% clear, those guys are the exceptions not the norm in the upper ranks of bodybuilding. As I’ve said, I’ve been around this lifestyle for 27 years now and I can’t even begin to list all of the Pros that I’ve had the opportunity to meet and interact with over the years. Fact is 95% of them don’t train with doubles and triples, or work toward “personal records” on lifts. It is not productive for 95% of bodybuilders and the biggest problem with it is it causes injuries.  If you want prove of that, go ask Ronine and Branch about injuries – backs, and triceps, and the list goes on.

So I do higher reps on my sets but that is not the only aspect of my training that makes it unique. I do lots of drop sets, super sets and even tri sets as part of my routines. 

With that, I also do a lot of “pre-exhust” in my routines. By pre-exhaust, I mean supersetting an isolation movement with a compound movement. For example, I often do leg extensions to failure in the 15-20 rep range and then I’ll squat with 315 for 20 reps. That is a typically pre-exhust combo for me. This type of combo really forces the muscle to adapt to total different type of stress than the standard “straight set” style of training. 

One other note about my training, I always start with the heaviest weight that I’ll use on an exercise on the first set. Knowing that this type of training quickly fatigues the muscle, I actually cut weight on each subsequent set after the first set. 

This type of training moves quickly – I keep my rest times to a very minimum – max 2 minutes between sets. Additionally, this type of training really cuts down on the volume of sets that one needs to total waste the target muscle. For most big muscle groups, I do no more than 10-12 sets. Small muscle groups need no more than 5-6 sets.

So let’s take a look at a couple of sample chest routine I employ to give you a better feel for this style of training.

Chest – takes me about 30 minutes to complete

Dumbbell Flys – 90X10+, 85X10+, 80X10+, 80X10+ 
Supersetted with
Flat Barbell Bench to the Neck – 185X10+, 185X10+, 185X10+, 185X10+

Incline Barbell Press – 4 sets of 225X10+ dropsetted to 155X10+ reps 
Supersetted with 4 sets of Bodyweight Dips

You can use this type of training method on most bodyparts but I’ll caution you. It is a very advance method for training. Typically, you have to have conditioned yourself first and foremost to stop worrying about how much weight you are lifting. Most guys never get past that issue. Remember, if you are bodybuilding, how much weight you lift doesn’t matter it’s how you look.

Next, you have to condition yourself to quit counting reps. Notice in all my sets I just list the reps as “10+.” That is because I never know the exact number of reps I might get per set. I only know I’m shooting for no less than 10 because that is where I get best muscle work. So you really have to learn to work to feel the muscle during each rep. You cannot focus on that if you are stuck on counting your reps.

Lastly, you have to condition yourself to put 100% effort into each rep and set. There is no racking the weight just because you hit 10 reps. You keep going to failure every set of every movement. That is why you just don't need more than 10 sets. 

Also, it goes without saying my form on all my movements is flawless. I use a slow 2-4 seconds down motion and a explosive movement up.

So that is it. A short summary on my train methods.


----------



## Pikiki (Jul 10, 2012)

Very interesting training method cash. I like the high reps routine and def help me and improve my muscle more than tarining heavy. Right now I`m at the process of condition my body to keep up pushing more reps at one weight , once I reach high reps with no problems so I look at increse weight if need it.


----------



## LeanHerm (Jul 10, 2012)

I also am a fan of the higher rep routine!


----------



## Azog (Jul 10, 2012)

Thanks for post Cash! Enlightening as always.


----------



## Azog (Jul 10, 2012)

I'd be interested to see a sample back routine of yours. I've figured out what works for me on most other body parts, but back is a little tougher. I grow, but can always grow more.


----------



## j2048b (Jul 10, 2012)

so cash a lot of reverse pyramid with weights and not reps type training right? as in what u put:

90X10+, 85X10+, 80X10+, 80X10


----------



## Lulu66 (Jul 11, 2012)

That is an pretty interesting routine. Migh have to give something like that a shot. Currently i do a 5x5 with a burn set at the end @60%ish of the rep weight.


----------



## Cashout (Jul 11, 2012)

j2048b said:


> so cash a lot of reverse pyramid with weights and not reps type training right? as in what u put:
> 
> 90X10+, 85X10+, 80X10+, 80X10



That and drop and supersets. I don't count reps but I never do less then 10 hence the "10+"


----------



## curls (Jul 11, 2012)

I first saw the wide grip barbell bench to the neck years ago in one of Arnolds books.  If you have never done these start off very light until you are flexable.  You will be sore for a week the first time you try these one of my favorite exercise for the chest.


----------



## ken Sass (Jul 11, 2012)

would you say this program is more for the advanced b.b. or could anyone do it?


----------



## Cashout (Jul 11, 2012)

ken said:


> would you say this program is more for the *advanced b.b.* or could anyone do it?



^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## DarksideSix (Jul 11, 2012)

that some pretty intense shit right there! 

one thing I have learned in the last year or so is to let go of my ego and stop worrying about how much weight I can push and just focus on what I want, and that is to look good.  
10-12 years ago when I was young, dumb, and full of ....  all i wanted was to push weight.  I was a powerlifter in high school. was y'all and skinny, very ecto but strong as hell.  when I was in the military I was always very lean and would lift heavy and it worked for me.  all I eer wanted to do was bench 500lbs.  well, as I got older my goals changed. now I'm in my 30's and my body has slowd down. I just want to look good. no interest in body building but want to look good and be in shape.  Problem is, I get into a good routine or get on cycle and my strength sky rockets and my ego ends up getting the better of me.  

good example was this last cycle of test/tren I ran.  half way through my strength was insane and I was pressing some good weight for me.  I don't think my body was ready for that type of strength that fast. I was doing some heavy sets of bench press and pulled my pec muscle really bad!  not a bad tear like Zeek had, but enough to make me realize I can't be lifting heavy like that any more.  the last 6wks of my cycle I didn't even do bench press and I bumped my reps up a lot higher.  figured I don't give a shit what the other dudes in the gym think of what I lift, I just wanna look better than them and it's been working great.


----------



## Cashout (Jul 11, 2012)

A few folks have asked for some of my routines for other bodyparts so....as always this is the routine that is performed after proper warm ups are completed.

Legs - Routine #1
Leg Extensions - 4 sets - 220X20+ dropped to 110X10+,220X15+ dropped to 110X10+,  220X10+ dropped to 110X10+, 220X10+ dropped to 110X10+
Supersetted with 
Squat* - 4 sets 405X10, 405X10, 405X10, 405X10

Seated Leg Curl 3 sets 200X15+, 200X 10+, 200X10+
Supersetted with 
Stiff Leg Deadlift on a block - 225X10, 225X10, 225X10

*Sometimes I'll do the squats for sets of 20 reps with 315 instead of 10 reps with 405.

Legs - Routine #2 (The Tri-Set Routine)
Leg Extension - 3 sets 220X20+, 220X15+, 220X10+, 220X10+
Supersetted with
Leg Press - 3 sets 20 platesX20, 20 platesX20, 20 platesX20
Supersetted with
Smith Machine Front Squat 3 sets 185X10, 185X10, 185X10

Lying Leg Curl 4 sets 210X10+ dropped to 140X10+, dropped to 70X10+

Those are two of my "wheel maker" routines. Have fun!


----------



## DarksideSix (Jul 11, 2012)

I started doing 20 rep squats 2 months ago.  makes me wanna puke!


----------



## DarksideSix (Jul 11, 2012)

Cash,

I'm also curious about what your smaller muscle routines look like I.E bi's, tri's.  as you said you don't do as much volume for them.


----------



## Azog (Jul 11, 2012)

That's brutal. I'm gonna give something like that a try tomorrow. Keep the examples coming, they help give us new ways to punish ourselves!


----------



## Azog (Jul 12, 2012)

Agreed. The arms and back workouts would be interesting to see. I'm curious about which back exercises can be supersetted well since I tend to get pretty winded doing back.

Also, teach us how to get calves like yours bro. Damn!



DarksideSix said:


> Cash,
> 
> I'm also curious about what your smaller muscle routines look like I.E bi's, tri's.  as you said you don't do as much volume for them.


----------



## DJ21 (Jul 12, 2012)

I'm gonna try this, normally I do pyramid style starting at 15 reps.

Thanks for posting this cash!


----------



## BigFella (Jul 12, 2012)

Cashout said:


> Stiff Leg Deadlift on a block



This implies that you stretch. Are you up for writing "The Cashout Stretching Philosophy?"


----------



## DF (Jul 12, 2012)

Very nice write up Cashout.  I used to do more of this type of workout when I was younger.  I'm going to put some of this back into my routine.  Thanks for the great info Bro.


----------



## Mr P (Jul 12, 2012)

NICE thread there are different exercises for hi reps, I like this one alot I will try it out, fellas its all in the reps playing it smart  safe effective.


----------



## Cashout (Jul 12, 2012)

Azog said:


> Agreed. The arms and back workouts would be interesting to see. I'm curious about which back exercises can be supersetted well since I tend to get pretty winded doing back.
> 
> Also, teach us how to get calves like yours bro. Damn!



You can superset just about any exercises but in Tuesday's back routine I used drop sets...

Back Routine
Deadlifts 4 sets 315X10
Close Grip Lat Pulldowns
4 sets 260X10+ dropped to 160X10+
Cable Rows 
3 Sets 220X10+ dropped to 140X10+


----------



## Cashout (Jul 12, 2012)

BigFella said:


> This implies that you stretch. Are you up for writing "The Cashout Stretching Philosophy?"



Not particularly big on stretching for the sake of stretching. With stiff leg deads, it gives me a chance to work on a different type of type of contraction than the traditional hamstring curls exercises. I actually spend a good bit of my time between sets flexing and squeezing contractions. I call it "active rest."


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Jul 14, 2012)

yea i agree with Darkside,i had to quit lifting heavy,if i wanted to keep lifting,shoulder surgery at 45 aint fun lol

thanks cashout,my workoutis sorta in the same regime as yours


----------



## DarksideSix (Jul 17, 2012)

cash,

what does your arm workouts look like.  curious as to what you do for the smaller muscles.


----------



## Azog (Jul 20, 2012)

DarksideSix said:


> cash,
> 
> what does your arm workouts look like.  curious as to what you do for the smaller muscles.



X2

My arms lag hard and this may be helpful.


----------



## brunswick000 (Oct 10, 2012)

Cashout said:


> The Cashout Training Philosophy
> 
> My training is somewhat different, (surprise! surprise!) than most of the traditional training routines I see tossed around. I don’t do the standard 5X5 type of lifting and the sort. I couldn’t even guess the last time I did a single rep max on any lift. I've learned that for my goal, bodybuilding, these type of programs are not particularly efficient at pushing me toward my vision of what I want to become.
> 
> ...



I am really liking your posts Cashout.  I'm going to give your training ideas a shot.  One issue for me, admittedly, is a general lack of imagination when it comes to composing routines.   I end up pulling a lot from the net, and im not always impressed. I have tried super setting isolation with compound in the past with some success, but starting with max weight and working downward I have not.  Another A+ for info here.


----------



## ripped_one (Nov 15, 2012)

Pre exhaustion isolation movement super set with a compound movement that's drop set = extremely sore muscles and slightly bruised ego.  I havent been this sore in ages nor have I used that light of weights since I was in Jr high.

Its leg day today and I'll be doing the wheel maker routine cash posted above. Eff me. This is going to hurt.


----------



## gymrat827 (Nov 15, 2012)

kinda did something similar to cash's leg WO..... wow, im dead, can barely walk.


----------



## ripped_one (Nov 15, 2012)

Nice gym rat.  We may both need crutches tomorrow lol


----------



## gymrat827 (Nov 15, 2012)

i did about 15min ellipitcal and fell once i got off it....   

everyone was looking at me....lol


----------



## Emmerz24 (Dec 18, 2012)

X3 on an arm routine. I like this style of lifting. And find it very effective.


----------



## AlphaD (Dec 18, 2012)

Cashout,  very interesting workout and perspective.  Thanks for posting.  As I am approaching 40 I realize I need to check my ego at the door and figure in some routines that aren't always training low rep heavy lifts.


----------



## Cashout (Dec 18, 2012)

Emmerz24 said:


> X3 on an arm routine. I like this style of lifting. And find it very effective.



As I mentioned with other body parts, there are several ways to approach arms. I use different strategies depending on how I am feeling when I train arms. I typically do them on a day by themselves to avoid any carry over fatigue from training another body part before hand.

A lot of times I'll use the Superset/Extended set approach for Biceps so typically something like this...

Cable curls with an EZ Curl Bar - 3 sets 90 X 15+ reps Dropped to 50 X 15+ Reps Supersetted with Machine Preacher 50 X 15+ Reps

Seated Dumbbel Curls 3 Sets of 40 X 10+ Dropped to 25 X 10+


For Triceps I really like the "Giant Set" approach so something like this is common...

Tricep Pushdowns 5-6 sets of 100 X 15+ Supersetted with Dumbbell Tricep Extensions 100 X 10+ Supersetted with Bench Dips to Failure

Those are only a couple of typical combinations I use for bis and tris. There really is almost an unlimited way to do arms and I tend to get very creative with it. Most of my routines for arms really come to me "in the moment" based on how I feel that training session.

Remember the goal with this style of training is to totally fatigue the muscle and a good indicator for me of how well I have done that involves the degree of the pump that I have during the routine. Arms are pretty easy to assess that objective.


----------



## username1 (Dec 26, 2012)

Cashout,

Do you recommend fast reps or slow and controlled?


----------



## username1 (Dec 26, 2012)

username1 said:


> Cashout,
> 
> Do you recommend fast reps or slow and controlled?



my bad, see you mentioned it, "Also, it goes without saying my form on all my movements is flawless. I use a slow 2-4 seconds down motion and a explosive movement up."


----------

